# Looking for Advice from the Community



## indyworx (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey T-Shirt Forums Community,

I run a fairly new shop with (3) Kornits, (1) Roland LEF-12 and Mug Printers and working on a new website to help to really ramp up my t-shirt fulfillment/other merch services.

I want to make sure the new system I'm building has the features that real customers need and want, not what I think they want. 

What services/options are most important in t-shirt fulfillment.

Price?
Product Lineup?
Fulfillment Time?

When you place large fulfillment orders (lots of single orders to multiple addresses), what process is most efficient.

Single checkout?
Credit Card vs. PayPal?

Where do you sell? Ebay, Etsy, etc.

Would a plugin like Merchify from Amplify make sense and if so for what sites/e-commerce platforms?

Any insight anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated?

[email protected]


----------

